# suporţi



## lletraferida

Bună !

Mi-ar putea da cineva o idee cum aş putea traduce suporţi in eng. în următorul context : 

reproducerea înregistrărilor pe suporţi
?

Eu trebuie sa traduc in spaniola si nu stiu cum as putea cauta in dictionarele  englez - spaniol. 
Ar mai fi şi fabricarea suporţilor destinaţi înregistrărilor. 

Multumesc


----------



## sakurano

memory support cred că sună ok.


----------



## lletraferida

Multumesc mult de tot !


----------



## OldAvatar

Se mai foloseşte şi *repository, *ca spaţiu de stocare a datelor.


----------



## lletraferida

Mersi ! 
Am cautat _repository  _si am gasit un corespondent bun. 

Multumesc din suflet !


----------

